

Google: Dart will rescue browsers from JavaScript - daw___
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57584979-93/google-dart-will-rescue-browsers-from-javascript/

======
tosh
If you're interested in the Future of Dart there's also a related HN subission

An Interview with Lars & Kasper (who work on Dart VM and previously worked on
v8 and Java's HotSpot VM): <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5725992>

#jfyi

